# Purple Honey?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

On another Forum folks from North Carolina are offering a limited amount of Purple Honey. Has anyone on beesurce ever heard or seen this stuff? April 1st is a ways off, but this could still be someone pulling my leg.

If you're familiar w/ this honey, what's the floral source? What does it taste like?


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Humming bird feeder?
Clint


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Go Vikings.m:scratch:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

There is Purple Loosestrife but then that is ummmm green. :scratch:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Kudzu maybe.


----------



## mmclean (Sep 13, 2010)

Purple honey is from Zudzu bloom. There is a thread here somewhere that goes into quite some detail. You could also google it.


----------



## charmd2 (May 25, 2008)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220430&highlight=kudzu

Here's a link


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I think the thread here earlier in the year called it blue honey. Might help you're search.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

KQ6AR said:


> I think the thread here earlier in the year called it blue honey. Might help you're search.



http://www.beesource.com/forums/showpost.php?p=588463&postcount=16


----------



## idav5d (Nov 24, 2008)

Kudzu is more clear, with an electric blue tint... at least here.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

sqkcrk said:


> On another Forum folks from North Carolina are offering a limited amount of Purple Honey. Has anyone on beesurce ever heard or seen this stuff? April 1st is a ways off, but this could still be someone pulling my leg.
> 
> If you're familiar w/ this honey, what's the floral source? What does it taste like?


You may want to check with Sherpa1 on the forum, some years he gets a blue honey that is quite tasty, I personally have tasted it-delicious. It tasted like wild huckelberries to my taste buds.
I think that this has been discussed on forum previously, it definately is blue.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

A few years ago while helping my father-in-law remove honey from some of his bees in Sampson County, NC, he had this purple honey. Sampson County is located east of I-95. The honey had a good flavor. The NC bee inspector told him that the honey came from sourwood and the color was caused from the high acid soil in that area. I just remember seeing the honey with the purple tint.


----------



## kenny61 (Dec 13, 2009)

I believe its Kudzu. One of the members of our club brought a bottle to a meeting last year but we never did get a taste...

kenny61:doh:
NCSBA, CCBA


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

I would like to try Kudzu honey, the blossoms sure do smell good


----------



## bigbore (Feb 25, 2008)

I have seen it on a documentary one time. the bees were working mulberries. as they went over ripe and were opened by other things the bees collected the juice, and condensed it. but it is only "on flow" for about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Purple Sage has a very slight tint.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

My Uncle had a jar of Purple honey, very dark Purple. If I remember right he told me that it was from a man in Florida pan handle and is from "tietie" (if I spelled it right) only under the right conditions. Was also told that if they make to much the bees tended to die. Dont know if true but I think my cousins still have it. Will ask one of them if they remember the story next time I see them.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

You are thinking of "purple brood" which is a malnutrition problem for brood in the Florida Panhandle if your bees forage exclusively on SUMMER TITI. This does not occur with other types of TITI. As for the honey being purple, I do not know. I do know that I inspected my hives this past weekent and there is some "red" honey in the hives.


----------



## Sherpa1 (Dec 10, 2005)

You can see a picture of our Carolina Blue honey here and read part of the article that appeared in the Fayetteville Observer

http://apitherapy.blogspot.com/2009/06/video-north-carolina-bees-produce-blue.html

It is not from Kudzu or Titi. 

Sanford


----------



## kalkulon (Aug 6, 2007)

Mississippi skyflower. it makes a very bluish purple honey.


----------

